# Pinpointing Shortcomings



## BirdGrave (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi all, I'm taking a the exam in April and have been doing my best since last fall to prepare.  I'm currently enrolled in the School of PE program, have purchased both of the recent NCEES Power exams, and the complete 4 exam set of Complex Imaginary. My studying has gotten me to the point where I was scoring into the 90% range on the aforementioned tests (I try to do one practice exam per week), and I was feeling pretty good about my progress.

That is until this week.  I decided to mix it up and try the Engineering Pro Guides Power exam, and I did really badly on it my first time through under simulated testing constraints.

Now I'm worried a month away from the exam that my methods have not been correct.  I don't feel like I'm memorizing answers on my prior practice tests, as there are so many questions I can't commit them to memory if I tried.  But there is an obvious disconnect of some kind, otherwise there wouldn't be such a disparity between the score on my old exams and the new one.

Has anyone else had this happen to them in their exam preparation?  I worry a month out to that I haven't been employing the correct methodology all this time.  If this has happened to you, how did you go about getting back on track?


----------



## ARS (Mar 6, 2018)

Just make sure you try to understand the question first. It is really important because PE exam questions have lots of unnecessary sentences just to divert you from the main objective. Do not stress your mind with 6 min per question time dedication. You can think the other way round if you really have to do time allocation. U have 40 questions each half. Then you only have to solve 10 questions each hour. That is obviously better than 6 min thing I think. All the best for your exam.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 6, 2018)

Future Power PE test taker talking here. How many NCEES books are there for power PE exam?


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 6, 2018)

Phenomenon083 said:


> Future Power PE test taker talking here. How many NCEES books are there for power PE exam?


I had the edition prior to the one released in November 2017.  The latest is what is up on their website.  There are 7 different questions.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 6, 2018)

BirdGrave, how's SOPE helping you? I am also aiming to enroll in a exam prep program. Haven't decided yet which one should i choose.


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 6, 2018)

Phenomenon083 said:


> BirdGrave, how's SOPE helping you? I am also aiming to enroll in a exam prep program. Haven't decided yet which one should i choose.


It's very helpful.  The notes specifically are much more concise and thorough than anything I would have created on my own.  It's nothing that SOPE is doing wrong.  I just can't figure out the cognitive disconnect when I'm exposed to this new material.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 6, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> It's very helpful.  The notes specifically are much more concise and thorough than anything I would have created on my own.  It's nothing that SOPE is doing wrong.  I just can't figure out the cognitive disconnect when I'm exposed to this new material.


You still have plenty of time, you can do it!


----------



## bobbilly (Mar 6, 2018)

I just started that test about 2 days ago, I got about ten problems into it and got 2 right. I also did the CI tests and NCEES  tests. I got about 80% on the CI test #4 and about 65% on my first pass through the NCEES about 2 weeks ago. IDK what it is but the wording seems off to me in it or maybe I am just use to the CI and NCEES wording.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Mar 6, 2018)

@BirdGrave and @bobbilly 

First, thank you for purchasing my exam.  I wouldn't get down, many other test takers have had similar experiences earlier in their studying.  I think it is because the material in my exam is designed to be within the NCEES outline topics, but not covered in the NCEES sample exam.  Also, do you have the errata?  There have been a few changes based on comments from the previous test takers.  

http://www.engproguides.com/powerexamerrata.pdf

Most people do not do well the first time through the sample exam.  I would say an initial score of 50% would be really good. 

I hope you pass the PE exam.  If you have any questions on the sample exam, please email me [email protected]


----------



## ARS (Mar 7, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> Hi all, I'm taking a the exam in April and have been doing my best since last fall to prepare.  I'm currently enrolled in the School of PE program, have purchased both of the recent NCEES Power exams, and the complete 4 exam set of Complex Imaginary. My studying has gotten me to the point where I was scoring into the 90% range on the aforementioned tests (I try to do one practice exam per week), and I was feeling pretty good about my progress.
> 
> That is until this week.  I decided to mix it up and try the Engineering Pro Guides Power exam, and I did really badly on it my first time through under simulated testing constraints.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you try to understand the question first. It is really important because PE exam questions have lots of unnecessary sentences just to divert you from the main objective. Do not stress your mind with 6 min per question time dedication. You can think the other way round if you really have to do time allocation. U have 40 questions each half. Then you only have to solve 10 questions each hour. That is obviously better than 6 min thing I think. All the best for your exam.


----------



## School of PE (Mar 7, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> It's very helpful.  The notes specifically are much more concise and thorough than anything I would have created on my own.  It's nothing that SOPE is doing wrong.  I just can't figure out the cognitive disconnect when I'm exposed to this new material.


Thanks for the feedback! Feel free to reach out to us at [email protected] if there is anything we can do to better help you prepare for the exam. Good luck on your exam! 



Phenomenon083 said:


> BirdGrave, how's SOPE helping you? I am also aiming to enroll in a exam prep program. Haven't decided yet which one should i choose.


If you have any specific questions about our review courses, you can give us a call at 614-873-7475 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## bobbilly (Mar 9, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> @BirdGrave and @bobbilly
> 
> First, thank you for purchasing my exam.  I wouldn't get down, many other test takers have had similar experiences earlier in their studying.  I think it is because the material in my exam is designed to be within the NCEES outline topics, but not covered in the NCEES sample exam.  Also, do you have the errata?  There have been a few changes based on comments from the previous test takers.
> 
> ...


Well that makes me feel better about taking your test. Also thanks for the errata I had a question on problem 3 &amp; 7 about the phase shift but that solved it. You should make the errata more accessible to get I don't see a link anywhere on your site.


----------



## P-E (Mar 10, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> Hi all, I'm taking a the exam in April and have been doing my best since last fall to prepare.  I'm currently enrolled in the School of PE program, have purchased both of the recent NCEES Power exams, and the complete 4 exam set of Complex Imaginary. My studying has gotten me to the point where I was scoring into the 90% range on the aforementioned tests (I try to do one practice exam per week), and I was feeling pretty good about my progress.
> 
> That is until this week.  I decided to mix it up and try the Engineering Pro Guides Power exam, and I did really badly on it my first time through under simulated testing constraints.
> 
> ...


Yes.  I took a rogue practice exam and bombed it the week before the exam.  I was crushed. Wanted to give up but wife wouldn't let me  

 I took the week off and reviewed the most important stuff from my discipline and I passed.

the ncees exam was more like the real thing.   Don't waste time memorizing practice exams or worrying.  Do more problems and start your review soon and just take it.   More will come back to you during the exam than you think.   Good luck and have a beer or whatever.


----------

